# Fisher/western v plow troubleshooting and maint.



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The hydro system on these plows are more complex than any other brand out there. However with proper maint. and a working knowledge on how they operate, should give the owner many years of troublefree use.
The systems are highly subject to problems if the fluid is not clean. Even simple metal shavings from manufacturing can cause a valve to stick. Thread sealants as well can dislodge and contaminate the fluid.Change the fluid annually, and clean the debris screens as well.
The units have 6 hydro electric valves that operate when the controller is depressed completeing THE PATH TO GROUND.
Which means the valves have 12V constant power anytime the grill connectors are plugged in. So if you are having a problem with any wing function, pull the plastic covers on the valves and check that you have 12v at all valves. On the western remove the bolt that holds the lift arm to the mount, and rotate the pump forward to gain access to the covers.
If you have 12v, it is either a ground or stuck valve. Valves are easily removed by removing the 3/4" nut that holds the electric solenoid onto the valve, and then the 7/8" hex portion of the valve can be reached. Back that out and check valve for debris. If it is comtaminated you wont be able to move the valve poppet with your finger. It hangs down off the bottm of the valve like a small mushroom. It should easily move about 1/4" in and out of the valve stem.
If that checks out ok, you have a ground problem, most likely at the grill connectors. Most times a simple unplugging and reconnecting will solve the problems, or a light twisting of the connector, and you will complete the ground path.
Also for every hydro movement, including raise and lowering, at least 2 sometimes 3 valves must open or close at the same time. 
Do yourselves a favor and go to http://www.fishersnowplows.com/index.asp and download this file. It is 72 pages long, but well worth the time. It covers electical and hydro shematics along with trouble shooting guide. It breaks down what valves need to open and close to complete each wing movement. Very comprehensive. 
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I think it the amount of info available from Fisher on the internet is great. Being able to look at and download specs and manuals anytime has been a lifesaver. I hope other manufacturers follow suit.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Dealer tools, and dealer manuals help too....

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Very True and these are available from Fisher as well.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"Dealer tools, and dealer manuals help too.... "

Really guys?? I tried 2 seasons in a row to get a manual from Fisher & they said they didn't know what I was talking about. Seemed like there was only a detailed manual available for dealers but they wouldn't send one to little ole customer me. I called the number at their home office & the girls who answered the phones always transferred me to "tech" guys and they all said no such thing. I was looking for something like the Meyer manuals with details etc. Can you tell me how you go about getting them so I can try again?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

If ya buy enough from the right dealer, strange things appear in the cab of a truck, when you pick it up.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

BRL
Go to fishers web site and click on tech support, and then mechanics manuals. Follow the links till you get the model plow that you need info for. You will need adobe acrobat.
Dino


----------

